# Dolls during the night



## ValerieYanez (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Moonglow (Feb 12, 2018)

Mine is working on a Harvard law degree...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 12, 2018)

Mine are building a wall to keep Democrats out..


----------



## OldLady (Feb 12, 2018)

They used to stare at me with their creepy doll eyes until I gave them all away to unsuspecting little girls.  Dolls creep me out.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 12, 2018)

Mine are doing new and improved portraits of the obamas.


----------



## miketx (Feb 12, 2018)

I pulled the heads off mine and turned them into childrens night lamps.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> They used to stare at me with their creepy doll eyes until I gave them all away to unsuspecting little girls.  Dolls creep me out.


Cool story :
So, for christmas, i got my mom a ms beasley doll. It was her most cherished thing from childhood. I found an original on ebay (except for the glasses). The voice box even worked. When it came in my wife checked it out and said it was creepy as hell. I pulled the string, and the first thing that came out was "ive got a secret" in a creepy old voice and we busted out laughing so hard.. lol
My mom loved it. When she opened it she cradled it and shed a few tears


----------

